# أعمال شدات الخرسانة



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يالقسـم 100 - 03
أعمال شدات الخرسانة

جزء ( 1 ) : عام 
1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	أعمال شدات الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع حسب المحدد بالرسومات والموصف في هذا القسم.

1/2 المراجع 
أ-	aci	معهد الخرسانة الأمريكى 
aci 301	مواصفات الخرسانة الإنشائية للمبانى
aci 318	متطلبات لائحة المبانى للخرسانة المسلحة 
aci 347	الممارسات الموصى بها لشدات الخرسانة ansi a 145.1
ب-	apa	جمعية الخشب الرقائقى الأمريكية 
apa شدات الخرسانة الحاملة للكثافات العالية تصنيف 1 
apa	النوعية الخارجية الإنشائية تصنيف 1
apa شدات الخشب الرقائقى المكسوة باللدائن 
ج-	ansi معهد المقاييس الوطنى الأمريكى
a 199.1	الخشب الرقائقى الإنشائى والصناعى


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات 
‌أ-	بيانات المنتجات : تقدم مواصفات وتعليمات التركيب للصانع للمواد والبنود المستخدمة حسب المطلوب شاملة دهانات الشدات وأنظمة تصنيع الشدات والأربطة والملحقات.
‌ب-	رسومات الورشة التفصيلية : تقدم بيانات خطوات صب الخرسانة ومواضع فواصل الانشاء وتفاصيل التحدب وقيم تحمل التربة الحاملة للسقالات فى الحالات الرطبة والجافة والهبوط المتوقع وكذلك خطوات إزالة السقالات.

1/4	ضمان الجودة 
‌أ-	يتم تصميم وإنشاء وتركيب وتدعيم وتقوية والحفاظ على إزالة الشدات طبقا لمتطلبات aci 318 الجزء 1 ، 2 ، 3 وكذلك متطلبات aci 347 بخصوص الأحمال والضغوط الجانبية والإجهادات المسموح بها بالإضافة إلى عوامل التصميم الأخرى مثل أحمال الرياح.
1-	الإنشاء يتم إنشاء الشدات بحيث تطابق سطوح الخرسانة المصبوبة متطلبات aci 301 الفصل 4 الفقرة 4/3 التفاوتات. 
2-	الضغط الهيدروليكى : يكون الترخيم الأقصى المسموح به لسطوح الشدات من ضغط الخرسانة 360/1 من الطول بين الركائز.
3-	تنفذ الأعمال المساحية اللازمة للتأكد من الخطوط والمناسيب لكافة أعمال شدات الخرسانة الظاهرة قبل صب الخرسانة . يتم عمل الإصلاحات أو الضبط اللازم لأعمال الشدات لإصلاح الاختلافات التى تتجاوز التفاوتات الموصفة.
4-	تراجع أعمال الشدات أثناء الصب للتأكد من أن الشدات والتدعيم والسقالات والأربطة والعناصر الأخرى لم تتأثر من طرق أو معدات صب الخرسانة ويقدم تقرير مكتوب للمهندس عن تجاوزات التفاوتات المسموحة .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	المواد 
‌أ-	أعمال شدات الخرسانة
1-	ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك يتم إنشاء أعمال الشدات من الخشب الرقائقى والمعادن والإطارات المعدنية المجلدة بالخشب الرقائقى أو أى نوع مواد ألواح مقبول للمهندس لتوفير سطوح متواصلة ومستقيمة وملساء . يتم إعداد الشدات بأكبر حجم عملى لتقليل عدد الفواصل ولتوافق نظام الفواصل المحدد بالرسومات. تصنع مواد الشدات بسماكات كافية لتحمل ضغط الخرسانة المصبوبة حديثا بدون تقوس أو ترخيم. تصنع الشدات الخشبية بسمك لا يقل عن 16 مم.
2-	تستخدم شدات خشب رقائقي متوافقة مع المنتجات القياسية للولايات المتحدة ps-1 , a-c or b-b شدات الخرسانة الحاملة للكثافات العالية تصنيف 1.
‌ب-	شدات خرسانة التشطيب غير الظاهر: تصنع الشدات من الخشب الرقائقى أو ألواح الخشب أو المعادن أو البلاستيك المسلح بالألياف الزجاجية أو أى مادة مقبولة أخرى.
‌ج-	أربطة الشدات 
1-	تكون أربطة الشدات معدنية مصنعة بالمصنع وقابلة لضبط أطوالها وقابلة للفك والربط ومصممة بحيث لا تسمح بترخيم الشدات وتمنع كسر حواف الخرسانة عند فكها. تستخدم النوعية المزودة بمخروط بلاستيك وقضيب صلب مسنن. تستخدم لخزانات المياه أو منشآت حفظ المياه أربطة شدات محكمة ضد الماء وفقا لتوصيات الصانع.
2-	ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك يتم تركيب أربطة للأجزاء المتبقية من الخرسانة بعد إزالة الأجزاء الخارجية عندما يكون على الأقل 38 مم من سطح الخرسانة الخارجى. وتستخدم أربطة الشدات التى لا تسبب ثقوب أكبر من قطر 25 مم بسطح الخرسانة.
3-	لا تقبل الأربطة المصنعة في موقع المشروع أو الأربطة السلكية.
‌د-	مواد إزالة الشدات
تكون مواد غير مبقعة ولا تتفاعل ولا تحدث صدأ وبضمان عدم التأثير على تماسك الأسطح التالية المطبقة على الخرسانة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2 تصميم أعمال الشدات
‌أ-	تصمم وتركب وتدعم وتقوى وتصان أعمال الشدات لتتحمل الأحمال الرأسية والجانبية المطبقة وذلك حتى يتمكن المنشأ الخرسانى من تحمل هذه الأحمال . يتم نقل الأحمال الرأسية والجانبية إلى الأرض بواسطة نظام الشدات حتى يستطيع المنشأ تكوين القوة الكافية للتحمل. تصمم وتركب شدات المنشآت والعناصر الخرسانية بالمقاسات والأشكال والاستقامة الرأسية والمواضع الدقيقة.
‌ب-	تصمم الشدات والسقالات بأدراج قيم افتراضية للأحمال الحية والأحمال الدائمة وأوزان المعدات المتحركة المستخدمة على أعمال الشدات والخلطة الخرسانية وارتفاع اسقاط الخرسانة وترددات الهزازات ودرجات الحرارة المحيطة وضغط الأساسات والإجهادات والاتزان الجانبى والعوامل الأخرى المؤثرة على سلامة المنشأ أثناء الإنشاء.
‌ج-	تصمم أعمال الشدات بحيث تصبح جاهزة للإزالة بدون طرق وصدم أو تلف الأسطح الخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع والمواد المجاورة.
‌د-	تنفذ أعمال الشدات بحيث تكون محكمة بشكل كافى لمنع تسرب لباني الأسمنت أثناء صب الخرسانة. تحكم الوصلات المتقابلة وتوفر مواد الحفظ للوصلات حسب المطلوب لمنع التسرب والقشور.
‌ه-	تصمم الشدات وفقا لمتطلبات ACI 318 Part 1, 2 AND 3 وكذلك متطلبات ACI 347 للأحمال والضغط الجانبى والإجهادات المسموحة بالإضافة إلى عوامل التصميم الأخرى.


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1	المعاينة 
‌أ-	تعاين الأسطح السفلية وكذلك الأوضاع التى يتم تحت تأثيرها تنفيذ أعمال الشدات الخرسانية. تصحح أى أوضاع غير مرضية ويتم الاستمرار فى العمل بعد تصحيح الأوضاع غير المرضية بطريقة مقبولة للمهندس.

3/2	إنشاء الشدات 
أ-	عام 
1-	يتم إنشاء الشدات طبقا لمقاييس aci 347 للمقاسات والأشكال والخطوط والأبعاد المحددة والمطلوبة لتحقيق الاستقامة والمواضع والمناسيب والاستواء والرأسية الدقيقة للأعمال بالانشاءات المنفذة. يتم تنفيذ الفتحات والارتدادات والانخفاضات ومجارى الخوابير والتجاويف والقوالب والتشكيلات المعمارية والشطف والتدعيم وأدلة التخانة والحواجز والمثبتات والمولجات والعناصر الأخرى المطلوبة . تستخدم مواد مختارة للحصول على التشطيبات المطلوبة .
2-	تنفذ الشدات بحيث يمكن إزالتها بسهولة بدون طرق أو استخدام قضيب ضغط على أسطح الخرسانة. تستخدم ألواح تكسير أو ألواح تحطيم عندما قد يتسبب فك الشدات فى تلف أسطح الخرسانة المصبوبة . تنفذ شدات علوية للأسطح المائلة عندما يكون الميل شديد لصب الخرسانة بالشدات السفلية فقط. تثبت مولجات خشبية لمجارى الخوابير والتشكيلات المعمارية والتجاويف وما يشابهها لضمان سهولة إزالتها.
3-	تنفذ فتحات مؤقتة عندما تكون الأماكن الداخلية للشدة غير قابلة للدخول بها لتفريغها وفحصها قبل صب الخرسانة وثبات الخرسانة. تؤمن التقويات المؤقتة وتثبت بإحكام للشدة لمنع فقد الخرسانة والمونة وتوضع الفتحات المؤقتة فى الشدات بالمواضع الدقيقة. 
4-	تشد المستويات المتقاطعة بحيث توفر أركان مفرغة نظيفة بحواف من الخشب الرقائقى غير الظاهر كشدة للخرسانة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

‌ب-	السقالات
1-	تركب السقالات وتثبت وتقوى ويتم صيانتها لتتحمل بأمان الأحمال الرأسية والجانبية والمائلة المطبقة حتى يمكن تحمل هذه الأحمال بواسطة المنشآت الخرسانية المصبوبة بالموقع. تركب السقالات بحيث تكون قابلة للضبط للرفع والانخفاض.
2-	تستخدم أوتاد وروافع وشرائح تحدب لتسهيل الضبط الرأسى . تفحص السقالات والشدات أثناء وبعد عمليات صب الخرسانة للبحث عن الترخيم غير الطبيعى أو الانهيار ويتم إجراء الضبط الضرورى لإنتاج عمل بالأبعاد المطلوبة.
3-	تستخدم دعامات وقوائم انضغاطية بوسط ثابت للضبط قادر على رفع انخفاض الشدات خلال عمليات صب الخرسانة باستخدام أوتاد أو روافع أو كلاهما. تستخدم ركائز جمالونية عندما لا يمكن تأمين الأساسات المناسبة للدعائم.
4-	تثبت مواد سطح الشدات بعناصر إنشائية على مسافات متقاربة كافية لمنع الترخيم . تثبت الشدات بالموضع على وحدات مناسبة للأسطح المستمرة بالاستقامة الدقيقة خالية من الأوضاع الشاذة وفى حدود التفاوتات المسموح بها. ينفذ تحدب بالشدات حسب المطلوب للترخيم المتوقع نتيجة أوزان وضغوط الخرسانة الطازجة وأحمال الإنشاء للعناصر ذات البحور الطويلة ولا يتخللها ركائز.
5-	تنفذ فتحات مؤقتة بشدات الحوائط وبالمواضع الأخرى الضرورية لتسمح بالفحص والتفريغ.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

‌د-	معالجة الأركان 
1-	تنفذ الأركان الظاهرة للشدات بحيث تكون قائمة الزاوية وناعمة وصلبة بخطوط مستقيمة ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك.
2-	تنفذ الأسطح المشطوفة حسب المحدد بالرسومات.
3-	ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك تشكل الشطوف باستخدام شرائح خشبية 19 × 19 مم تشكل بدقة وبسطح لتنفيذ خطوط مستقيمة وفواصل حواف محكمة. تمد أطراف الحواف إلى الحد المطلوب وتشطف شرائح الشطف عند تغيير الاتجاه.
‌ه-	فواصل التحكم : تحدد مواضع فواصل التحكم حسب المحدد أو حسب التوجيه. يرجع إلى القسم 300 03 – الخرسانة المصبوبة فى الموقع لمعالجة فواصل التحكم والفواصل الإنشائية.
‌و-	اشتراطات المهن الأخرى : تنفذ فتحات بشدات الخرسانة لتلائم أعمال المهن الأخرى . تحدد مقاسات ومواضع الفتحات والفجوات والإطارات المطلوبة لمثل هذا العمل . توضع البنود بالشدات وتثبت بدقة وإحكام. 
‌ز-	النظافة والإحكام : تنظف الشدات والأسطح المجاورة لاستقبال الخرسانة . تزال الشظايا والخشب ونشارة المنشار والأوساخ أو المخلفات الأخرى مباشرة قبل صب الخرسانة. يتم إحكام الشدة مباشرة بعد صب الخرسانة حسب المطلوب لمنع تسرب المونة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

‌ج-	شدات الخرسانة الظاهرة
1-	تثبت الشدات لتناسب الروابط المستخدمة ولتجنب تسرب مونة الخرسانة حول ثقوب الروابط . يجب عدم تشطيب الشدات بدفع الروابط خلال الثقوب التى لم يتم إعدادها جيدا.
2-	لا تستخدم ألواح التغطية المعدنية لترميم الثقوب أو العيوب بالشدات .
3-	تنفذ أركان حادة نظيفة عند تقاطع المستويات بدون حواف مرئية أو انحرافات. تدعم الفواصل بدعائم إضافية أو عوارض صغيرة للحفاظ على تقاطعات دقيقة وقائمة.
4-	تستخدم دعائم وتقويات إضافية حسب المطلوب لمنع تقوس الشدات بين القوائم لتجنب ظهور التقوس بالخرسانة.لاتستخدم الشرائح الضيقة بمواد الشدات التى تسبب التقوس.
5-	تنفذ الشدات بطريقة تسمح بإزالتها بدون تلف للأسطح الخرسانية الظاهرة.
6-	تكون شدات الأشكال المقولبة والغائرة والبارزة بمواد تشطيب ناعمة وتركب فى قوالب بفواصل محكمة لمنع الإزاحة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/3 طبقات طلاء الشدة 
‌أ-	تطلى أسطح تلامس الشدة بمركب طلاء للشدة قبل وضع التسليح . يستخدم مركب . تستخدم مركبات طلاء الشدة التى لا تتماسك مع ولا تبقع وبدون تأثير عكسى على أسطح الخرسانة ولا تضر عمليات المعالجة التالية لأسطح الخرسانة التى تحتاج إلى تماسك أو التصاق وبدون إعاقة ترطيب الأسطح لمعالجتها بالماء أو مركبات المعالجة. لا يسمح بتجمع مواد طلاء الشدة الزائد بالشدة أو تكون ملامسة للأسطح التى تصب عليها الخرسانة الطازجة. ويتم الطلاء طبقا لتعليمات الصانع.
‌ب-	تطلى القوالب المعدنية بزيت قوالب غير مبقع ومانع للصدأ أو من ناحية أخرى للحماية من الصدأ . لا تقبل القوالب الصدئة أو المبقعة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/4 تركيب البنود المدفونة
‌أ-	عام : توضع وتثبت فى العمل أدوات التثبيت والبنود المدفونة الأخرى اللازمة للأعمال الأخرى التى ترتبط أو تثبت بالخرسانة المصبوبة بالموقع. تستخدم رسومات ومخططات وتعليمات وتوجيهات التثبيت المقدمة من موردين هذه البنود التى ترفق أيضا.
‌ب-	حواف الشدات وشرائح التخانات للبلاطات : تركب حواف الشدات والفواصل وشرائح التخانات الوسطية للبلاطات لتحقيق المناسيب والمستويات المطلوبة لأسطح تشـطيب البلاطة . تنفذ وتؤمن الوحدات لتدعيم أنواع الفرشات المطلوبة.
‌ج-	المولجات المعدنية 
1-	تنفذ مولجات معدنية لتثبيت المواد والمعدات للمنشأ الخرسانى حسب المطلوب للعمل.
2-	تنفذ مولجات أوتاد قابلة للضبط من الحديد المطاوع كاملة بالمسامير والصواميل وحلقات الورد. وتكون المسامير بمقاس 19 مم ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك.
3-	تنفذ مولجات مسننة من الحديد المطاوع تورد كاملة بالمسامير بكامل العمق ويكون مقاس المسامير 19 مم ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك.
4-	تنفذ قطاعات صندوقية بأعمال الخرسانة حسب المطلوب لتركيبات المعدات أو الأعمال الأخرى.
5-	تنسق مواضع كافة الألواح الملحومة المدفونة المطلوبة والبنود الأخرى لربط الخرسانة المسبقة الصب بالخرسانة المصبوبة فى الموقع.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/5	الدعائم والركائز
‌أ-	تدعم الأرضية مباشرة أسفل البلاطة التى يتم صبها لكى ينقل الحمل من أعلى الإنشاء بأمان مباشرة إلى تلك الدعامات. يباعد بين الدعائم أسفل هذ1 المستوى بطريقة لا تسبب حمل زائد على أى عنصر أو تسبب إجهادات شد لعناصر الخرسانة التى لا تحتوى على صلب تسليح . تركب دعائم إلى الحد الأدنى حسب المطلوب لضمان التوزيع الأمثل للأحمال والأمان لكافة عناصر الخرسانة.
‌ب-	تزال الدعامات ويتم إعادة التدعيم فى تتالى وفقا للمخطط لتجنب التلف للخرسانة المعالجة جزئيا ولضمان أن المنشأ المدعم غير خاضع لضغط أو أحمال غير محورية. يجب توفير وتحديد مواضع إعادة التدعيم المناسب للتدعيم الآمن للعمل .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/6	إزالة الشدات
‌أ-	أعمال الشدات التى لا تدعم الخرسانة مثل جوانب الكمرات والأعمدة والحوائط والأجزاء المماثلة من العمل ( الأسطح الرأسية ) ربما يمكن إزالتها بعد صب الخرسانة بما لا يقل عن 24 ساعة بشرط أن تكون هذه الخرسانة قد تصلدت بدرجة كافية ولا تتلف نتيجة عمليات إزالة الشدات وبشرط توفير عمليات المعالجة والحماية.
‌ب-	الشدات التى تدعم أوزان من الخرسانة مثل البلاطات والعناصر الإنشائية الأخرى يجب أن تظل بأماكنها للمدة الزمنية المحددة وفقا aci 347 القسم 3020603 (بفرض أن حمل التصميم الحى أقل من الحمل الميت ) وحتى تحقق الخرسانة مقاومة الضغط التصميمية الأدنى بعد 28 يوم والمحددة من عينات الموقع المعالجة حسب المحدد أدناه . لا تزال الشدات حتى يتم الحصول على الاعتماد من المهندس.
‌ج-	يحدد إجهاد مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة المصبوبة فى الموقع باختبار عينات الموقع المعالجة الممثلة لخرسانة مواضع العناصر حسب الموصف بالقسم 300 03 - الخرسانة المصبوبة فى الموقع .
‌د-	ربما يمكن إزالة الشدات المواجهة للمواد بعد صب الخرسانة بما لا يقل عن 4 أيام ، يوفر تنظيم دعامات ساندة وركائز رأسية أخرى للسماح بإزالة الشدات المواجهة للمواد بدون فك أو اختلال بالدعامات أو الركائز الساندة بشرط أن تحقق الخرسانة مقاومة الضغط الكافية لتحمل الأحمال بأمان.
‌ه-	إزالة الشدات 
1-	تستخدم الطرق والاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال والمارة والأعمال المنفذة ومواد الأعمال الأخرى والأمان الكامل للمنشأ .
2-	تقطع المسامير وكذلك روابط الشدات متساطحة لترك الأسطح ملساء ونظيفة.
3-	تزال روابط المباعدة المعدنية من الخرسانة الظاهرة بإزالتها أ, قطعها وتركها داخل أسطح الحائط ويجلخ وتملأ الجيوب الناتجة لتلائم الأسطح المحيطة . 
4-	يتم تسوية الثقوب الناتجة عن قضبان المباعدة وصواميل ومجارى الأكمام باستخدام الماء وحشوة متصلدة بكامل سمك الحائط بملاط أسمنت ينفذ تحت ضغط باستخدام مدفع ملاط ويجب أن يتكون الملاط من جزء 1 أسمنت إلى 2 أو 2/1 2 جزء رمل ينفذ الملاط فورا بعد إزالة الشدات.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/7	إعادة استخدام الشدات
‌أ-	يتم تنظيف وإصلاح أسطح الشدات المراد إعادة استخدامها بالعمل . أسطح المواد المتشققة والمتآكلة والمنفصلة الطبقات لن يتم قبولها. تطلى الشدات الجديدة بطبقة مادة المركب لأسطح تلامس الخرسانة حسب المحدد للشدات الجديدة.
‌ب-	عندما تستخدم الشدات لأعمال صب خرسانة إضافية يتم تنظيف الأسطح تماما وتزال القشور وغثاء الخرسانة وتحكم الشدات لإغلاق جميع الفواصل . يتم استقامة الفواصل لتجنب الإزاحة لا تستخدم الشدات ذات الرقع لأسطح الخرسانة الظاهرة .


----------



## نجم البدري (6 يناير 2010)

موضوع جيد وشرحه وافي
لذى اطلب عناوين الشركات لتي تنتج الشدات الجاهز على شكل قطع مختلفت القيا سات وكذالك الشركات لتي تنتج السقاللات نجم البدري


----------



## المساعد 1 (16 يناير 2010)

وضع هذا العلم عمال ومقاولى البناء فى القرون الماضية ، واستمر العلم مع تطور نظم الانشاء وتم تطويره ليتحمل العمل بالموقع باستخدام نظريات الانشاء او الاستراكشر .
وفى هذا المقال سوف أسرد لكم كيف يتم عمل هذه الشدات طبقا لما تعلمناه من اساتذة الانشائية بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية.


والشدات الخشبية عبارة عن فرم لصب الخرسانات فيها بالشكل المراد ولذلك يجب أن تكون بمثابة عبوات الغرض منها صب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة داخلها ويجب أن تكون على أكبر قدر من المتانة لأن أقل إهمال في تثبيت أحد أعضائها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة وأحياناً إلى تكسير في الخرسانات المسلحة بعد صبها أو أثناء الصب وإعادة عملها بعد إصلاح العيوب . 


*أنواع الخشب المستخدم في الشدات الخشبية*

** بونتي:** مقاسات ( 2×8– 2×9) بوصة.*
** فلليري:** مقاسات ( 4×4 – 5×5 – 6×6 ) بوصة.*
** لتزانة:** مقاسات ( 1×4 – 1×5 –1×6 – 1×8 ) بوصة.*
** موسكي:** مقاسات ( 2×4 – 2×5 ) بوصة.*
** خشب بغدادلي:** مقاسات 1×2 بوصة.*


*المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الشدات الخشبية*

*- الفرشات:* توضع تحت القوائم لكي لا تفسد التربة وتكون من الخشب البونتي ( 2×9½ أو 2×8 ) بوصة وتوضع هذه الفرشات لتوزيع الأحمال الرأسية الواقعة من القوائم على سطح أكبر من قطاع القوائم الرأسية.
*- القوائم الرأسية:* هي عروق فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة وبطول حوالي 6:4 متر تعلو الفرشات البونتي وتوضع على مسافات محورية من 100:80سم وفي صفوف متوازية ومتناظرة والغرض منها حمل العرقات وتثبت عادة من أسفل مع الفرشات بالمسمار ومن الوسط في حالة ما يزيد ارتفاعها عن 2م بواسطة برندات وارتفاع البرندة عن الأرض لا يقل عن 1.8م وتكون من عروق القوائم نفسها في اتجاهين متعامدين مثبتة مع القوائم بواسطة القمط الحديدية وفي حالة توصيل قائم رأسي بأخر يجب أن لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م وتربط بالقمط والضفادع الخشبية وتسمى القوائم والبرندات بالتقفيصة.
*- النهايز:* الشيكالات وهي العروق المائلة على 45ْ.
*- البرندات:* هي عروق فلليري مطابقة للقوائم الرأسية من حيث القطاع والطول وتثبت أفقياً متعامدة مع بعضها في القوائم الرأسية والغرض منها المحافظة على أن تكون القوائم الرأسية ثابتة في موقعها علاوة على أن وجودها يكسب العروق الرأسية متانة بالنسبة لارتفاعها.
*- العرقات:* هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 أو 2×5 بوصة بأطوال مختلفة توضع على توضع على سيفها عند المنسوب المطلوب وتوضع العرقات في صفوف متوازية في اتجاه واحد والغرض منها حمل التطاريح ويلاحظ ألا تقل وصلة العرق في حالة توصيله مع غيره عن 1م مع ربطه بالقمط الحديدية ويراعى عند تثبيتها أن تكون في مستوى أفقي تماماً بالقدة والميزان.
*- التطاريح:* هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي بأطوال مختلفة توضع على بطنها أعلى العرقات على مسافات محورية كل 0.5 م وتثبت بالعرقات بالمسمار والغرض منها تثبيت ألواح التطبيق أعلاها بحيث لا تتأثر بأي انحناء نتيجة للجهود الواقعة عليها.
*- ألواح التطبيق:* هي ألواح لتزانة بطول 4م وتقطع حسب الطلب وتثبت أعلى التطاريح بواسطة المسمار بحيث تكون جميع الألواح متلاحمة تماماً حتى لا يتسرب زبد المونة من بينها ويلاحظ أن يكون اتجاه الألواح موازياً لطول التطبيق ويحيط بألواح التطبيق لوح لتزانة يسمى لوح المرى وخاصة من جهة قورة ألواح التطبيق ويجب أن تكون ألواح التطبيق أفقية تماماً على القدة والميزان إذا كان السطح أفقياً تماماً وعلى القدة فقط إذا كان السطح مائل.
*- قاع الكمرات:* هي ألواح من خشب لتزانة تثبت أعلى التطاريح وتكون بعرض الكمرة وطولها.
*- طبالي الجوانب:* عبارة عن مجموعة من ألواح لتزانة تجمع مع بعضها وتثبت بواسطة عوارض خشبية ويراعى عند وصل أضلاع الطبلية ألا تكون كل وصلتين متجاورتين بل يجب أن تأخذ شكل شطرنجي مع ملاحظة أن يكون طول الطبالي وعرضها بالأبعاد المطلوبة دون زيادة أو نقص.
*- شيكال:* هو فضلة من خشب لتزانة الغرض منه تثبيت الجوانب على ميزان الخيط ويثبت أحد أطرافها من أعلى بعوارض الجوانب ويثبت طرفها الأخر من أسفل البرندات أو التطاريح والمدادات.
*- الدكمة:* هي فضلة من اللتزانة الغرض منها زنق طبالي الجنب بالمدادات أو القوائم وما شابه ذلك.
*- الخابور:* فضلة لتزانة مسلوب أحد طرفيها والغرض منها تثبيت الشدات الخشبية في أماكنها على سطح فرشة الأساسات ويدق طرفها المسلوب داخل جوانب الحفر.
*- القمط الحديدية:* وهي خوصات أو خوص حديدية لكل منها جاكوشان من الحديد مفلطحة من الجانبين لعدم إمكان خروج الجاكوش من جفن القمطة والغرض منها تثبيت أعضاء الشدات الخشبية ببعضها البعض.
*- الضفدعة:* قمطة حديدية أو فضلة خشبية تثبت بالقوائم الرأسية أسفل العرقات أو البرندات أو الوصلات الرئيسية أو بجوار الحطات الموسكي.
*- الحطات الموسكية:* وتعرف بالحطط الموسكية وهي مجموعة مكونة من 4قطع من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 بوصة توضع كل اثنتين بالتعامد مع الأخرين في منسوب واحد وتحصر بينها فراغ قطاع الأعمدة الخرسانية مضاف إليها 5سم لكل من الطول والعرض قدر سمك التجليد وتثبت بالبرندات بواسطة القمط والضفادع.
*- الشنايش:* هي مربعات من الطوب مفتوحة في الحائط توضع كمكان للعروق.
*- المشترك:* فضلة من خشب لتزانة تستخدم في تجميع المدادين في بعضهما قورة في قورة.
*- القباقيب:* فضلة لتزانة وتستخدم في ربط الزوايا وعدم فتحها بعد ضبطها.
*- اللقطة:* فضلة لتزانة الغرض منها جعل عرض الميدة أو الكمرة ثابت أثناء الصب.
*- اللقوة:* فضلة لتزانة توضع أسفل التوصيل في ألواح التطبيق وقاع الكمرة في حالة الوصل.
*- ألواح التجليد:* من خشب لتزانة وتسمر فيه حطات العمود والغرض منها صب الخرسانة لفورمة العمود بداخلها.
*- لوح المرى:* لتزانة ويسمر في جنب الكمر الداخلي وفائدته تحديد أبعاد الباكية.
*- لوح الداير:* لتزانة ويسمر في جنب النهايات الخارجية للباكيات والغرض منه تحديد سمك خرسانة السقف.
*- الأحزمة:* من خشب موسكي على سيفه ويربط بالقمط في حالة الأعمدة التي يزيد قطاعها عن 40×40 سم وذلك لعدم تكريش العمود أثناء الصب.
*- الحمال:* من الخشب الموسكي ويوضع على سيفه أسفل العرقات ويربط مع القوائم بالقمط في حالة إذا زاد سمك سقوط الكمر عن 60 سم أو إذا زاد سمك بلاطة السقف عن 15 سم والغرض منها عدم ترييح البلاطات أو الكمرات أثناء الصب.
*- لوح الزنق:* موسكي ويوضع على سيفه أعلى التطاريح خلف طبالي الجنب للكمرة ويربط بالقمط من أسفل قاع الكمرة.
*- السقايل:* من خشب البونتي والغرض منها صعود وحركة العمال عليها.
*- القائم الاسكندراني:* من عروق فلليري مطابق تماماً لنفس مواصفات القائم الرأسي ويوضع بالشحط من أسفل البلاطات أو الكمرات الكبيرة يربط مع البرندات بالقمط وفائدته عدم ترييح أو ترخيم البلاطات أو الكمرات عن منسوبها الأصلي.
وفيما يلي عرض لكيفية عمل الشدات الخشبية للأعمال المسلحة المختلفة من قواعد وأعمدة وأسقف وغيرها.
*(أ) الشدات الخشبية للقواعد المسلحة*

لإتمام عمل القواعد المسلحة يجب الاستعانة بالرسومات التنفيذية والإنشائية للقواعد والسملات وعن طريق الجداول يمكن تحديد أبعاد القواعد الموجودة باللوحة وذلك لعمل الفورمة اللازمة للحصول على القاعدة ، ثم تشكل الطبالي وتجمع معاً للحصول على الشكل النهائي للقاعدة المسلحة.
*طريقة عمل طبلية الجنب:*

تقطع ألواح اللتزانة حسب الأطوال المطلوبة للقاعدة وتجمع معاً بالارتفاعات المطلوبة وذلك عن طريق تخديم قور الألواح في جهة منها وتربط ألواح بقمطة في البداية والنهاية حتى لا يحدث تنوير في طبلية جنب القاعدة.
1- تجمع الألواح وتثبت وذلك بواسطة عوارض وهي فضل من خشب اللتزانة وتكون المسافة بين العارضة والأخرى حوالي 50سم والمسافة بين قور الألواح وأول عارضة حوالي 15سم.
2- بعد ذلك تثبت ألواح الزنق لوح زنق علوي وآخر سفلي.
3- في حالة وجود وصلات بألواح الطبلية يجب أن تكون هذه الوصلات شطرنجية التركيب متباعدة عن بعضها.
4- تجمع الطبالي وتسمر مع بعضها بحيث يكون صافي أبعاد القاعدة طول × عرض هي أبعاد الطبالي من الداخل إلى الداخل بعد التجميع.
5- تضبط زوايا القاعدة وتثبت بقباقيب لعدم فتحها أثناء الصب.
6- تقوى الطبالي بالمدادات والدكم والشيكالات مع وزن الطبالي رأسياً بميزان الخيط أو ميزان المياه.
*طريقة استلام شدة القواعد إذا كانت موحدة:*

يجب استلام الشدة قبل ميعاد الصب بفترة أقصاها أسبوع لضمان ثبات أبعادها عند الصب.
يجب التأكد من مطابقتها للمحاور على الرسومات الإنشائية.
يجب التأكد من مطابقة أبعادها ومطابقة زواياها للرسومات.
يجب التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين ألواح طبالي الجنب.
يجب التأكد من رأسية الجوانب.
يجب التأكد من متانة تقويتها وذلك بوجود عوارض دكم وشيكالات وخوابير ومدادات.
*(ب) شدة الأعمدة الخرسانية*

نظراً لأن الأعمدة تكون على حالات متعددة من حيث القطاع فإن أعمال الشدات الخشبية لها لا تختلف من حيث التركيب إلا عند تشكيل قطاع العمود وأكثر أنواع الأعمدة استعمالاً هي:
أعمدة مربعة أو مستطيلة القطاع.
أعمدة على شكل زاوية.
أعمدة دائرية أو هندسية " مخمس – مسدس – مثمن ".
أعمدة مطّلة على الطريق العام "عمود شمعة ".
*ويستحسن أن تشد عدة أعمدة معاً حتى تسند الشدات بعضها وفيما يلي شرح لطريقة شد الأعمدة الخرسانية:*
*شدة الأعمدة الخرسانية المربعة أو المستطيلة:*

1- توضع فرشة بونتي بحيث تبعد عن محور العمود مسافة 1م.
2- توضع أربعة قوالب طوب على الفرشات أو فضل خشب بقطاعات كبيرة.
3- توضع برندات سفلى من عروق فلليري طولية وعرضية على قوالب الطوب وتمسك مع بعضها بواسطة قمط حديدية " قمط غرز".
4- بعد ذلك تثبت القوائم الرأسية "عروق فلليري" في البرندات وذلك بواسطة قمط مع مراعاة أن تكون هذه القوائم رأسية تماماً ومتناظرة.
5- بعد ذلك تعمل برندات وسطى وهي كالسفلى تماماً وتكون على مسافة من 180:160سم من البرندات السفلى.
6- بعد ذلك تنهز الشدة بواسطة عروق فلليري توضع مائلة بحيث تثبت في قائمين.
7- بعد ذلك تكمل البرندات بحيث تكون المسافة بين البرندة الثانية والتالية لها حوالي 1.5م.
8- بعد ذلك يشد الخيط البناوي على المحاور لتحديد قطاع العمود في الشدة.
9- إذا تعارض الخيط مع البرندات السفلى وجب رفعه وذلك عن طريق عمل عروسة على الخنزيرة لرفع المحاور على المستوى المطلوب.
10- يُحدد قطاع العمود عن طريق المحاور مع ترك مسافة 2,5م من الجوانب من الاتجاهين وذلك سمك خشب اللتزانة ثم نبدأ في تثبيت حطتي الأجناب بواسطة قمط غرز على البرندة السفلى ثم تثبت حطة الظهر وتترك حطة الباب حتى تجليد العمود.
11- نكمل باقي الحطات على البرندات المجودة وذلك بعمل آخر حطة على العمود ووزنها بميزان الخيط مع الحطة الأولى وشد خيط بناوي على الحطتين الأولى والأخيرة ثم تثبت باقي الحطات على الخيط.
12- نبدأ في تجليد العمود بادئين بالظهر ثم الأجناب ثم يفصل البابا ويسقط من أعلى بعد رص الحديد ثم نثبت حطة الباب.
13- نبدأ في عمل التقوية للعمود عن طريق الأحزمة والزراجين وبهذا يكون العمود جاهز للصب.
*شدات الأعمدة المسلحة على شكل زاوية "l" داخل المبنى:*

يفضل بعض المهندسين في حالات كثيرة وخاصة عند استخدام الحوائط السميكة أن يصب العمود بين المباني مع تجليده من جانبين فقط وذلك لضمان تعشيق الخرسانة مع المباني وعدم حدوث أي تنميلات بين الأعمدة والحوائط بسبب الهبوط أو الاستخدام.
*شدات خشبية للأعمدة الدائرية:*

*وتعمل شدتها من نوعين:*
*1- شدة بغدادلي:** 
*
وفي هذا النوع تستعمل سدايب الخشب البغدادلي في تشكيل قطاع العمود الدائري أقرب ما يكون إلى الدائرة السليمة مع ربط هذه الشدة وضبط تماسكها بقطعتين أو أكثر من الخشب الموسكي تتركب كل منها من قطعتين تضما إلى بعضهما ثم توضع السدايب فيهما ثم تفصلان إلي نصفي شدة العمود لتسهيل عملية الشد والفك.
*2- شدة المثمن أو شدة البكار المضلع:** 
*
تعمل هذه الشدة وهي أقل في النفقات حيث أنها تكون من ثمانية أو سبعة أو ستة أضلاع أو أكثر أو أقل حسب العمود المطلوب وكلما استعملت ألواح بطول قطاع أقل كلما كان ضبط الدوران المطلوب أقرب إلى الدقة وأقل مشقة في البياض.
وعادة تستعمل ألواح قطاع 1بوصة × 8سم أو 1بوصة × 10سم أما أكثر من ذلك فيكون الشكل الدائري بعيداً عن الدقة المطلوبة.
*خطوات استلام أعمدة من الخرسانة المسلحة*

مطابقة الأبعاد لأبعاد القطاع في الرسومات التنفيذية.
الارتفاع المطلوب ومراعاة سقوط الكمرات.
التأكد من أقطار وعدد وأوضاع الأسياخ حسب الرسومات.
التأكد من الكانات من حيث الشكل والعدد والأقطار حسب الرسومات.
التأكد من رأسية العمود تماماً واستلامه بميزان الخيط.
التأكد من نعومة ملمس أسطح الخرسانة.
عدم وجود تعشيش أو شقوق جانبية أو كسور بالزوايا أو الغطاء الخرساني.
تجانس الصب ولون الخرسانة.
استلام الأركان بالزاوية الحديد.
قوة التدكيم والتربيط والدعم.
لمح خط الأعمدة معاً.
انتظام توزيع الحديد في الأركان ووجود غطاء كاف دون زيادة أو نقص.
خلو العمود من أي أجسام غريبة من خشب الشدة أو طوب وخلافه.
عدم تسرب الخرسانة من الشدة أثناء الصب.
ترك أعلا العمود خشناً دون تسوية لزيادة ارتباطه مع الدور أعلاه.
الصب على دفعات كل 50 سم مع الدمك والغزغزة.
الفك بحرص لعدم كسر السوك.
استخدام وحدات بلاستيك للمحافظة على بعد الحديد.
عدم شك الأسمنت.
وضع خيش مبلل في الحر أو البرد الشديد لحفظ الخرسانة مرطبة.
*(ج) الشدات الخشبية للأسقف والكمرات*

يتم عمل هذه الفورمات بعد صب الأعمدة الخرسانية للمبنى ويبدأ العمل بتعيين منسوب السطح السفلي لخرسانة السقف المسلح والذي يعتبر منسوب الوجه العلوي للشدة ويتم عمل ذلك بعمل " شِرب" على الأعمدة الخرسانية وتكون عادة على ارتفاع متر واحد من منسوب رصيف المبنى ثم تؤخذ لقطة ثابتة تمثل المسافة بين الشرب الموضوع على الأعمدة ومنسوب قاع الشدة الخشبية للسقف كذلك نأخذ لقطات أخرى بين الشرب المذكور ومنسوب قاع فرم الشدة الخشبية للكمرات المختلفة وقد يستعمل الميزان المساحي أو المائي لضبط أفقية فرم الأسقف وكمراته.
*شدة سقف لدور أرضي:*

1- توضع دمسة من عروق فلليري بحسب توزيع القوائم للكمرات وبلاطة السقف حسب سقوط الكمر وسمك السقف.
2- توضع أعلى الدمسات فرشات من ألواح البونتي بحسب توزيع القوائم.
3- توضع القوائم الرأسية مباشرة على الفرشات وتقسط حسب سقوط الكمر وبلاطة السقف.
4- في حالة إذا كان سقوط الكمر أقل من 60سم وبلاطة السقف أقل من 15سم فتوزع القوائم على مسافات لا تزيد عن 1م وفي حالة إذا كان سقوط الكمر أكثر من 50سم وسمك بلاطة السقف أكثر من 15سم فتكون المسافة بين القوائم لا تزيد عن 60سم.
5- في حالة شد السقف لارتفاع عالي يجب أن توصل القوائم حتى المنسوب المطلوب بحيث لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م مع تربيطها جيداً بالقمط والضفادع.
6- تربط القوائم مع بعضها بواسطة البرندات التي تثبت بالقمط في جميع الاتجاهات وتكون على ارتفاع 2.20:1.80م وذلك لعدم انبعاج القوائم وفي حالة شدة السقف لارتفاع عالي يجب عمل برندات أخرى تعلو البرندات السفلية بمقدار 1.5م.
7- تنهز الشدة في جميع الاتجاهات طولياً وعرضياً وذلك لعدم ميل الشدة أو اهتزازها.
8- يلاحظ ارتفاع المنسوب وتؤخذ لقطة من الشرب إلى الارتفاع المطلوب حتى أسفل بطنية السقف وذلك على العمود الخرساني ويُخصم منه سقوط الكمر حسب الرسومات.
9- يكون وضع العرقات في اتجاه البحر القصير وذلك منعاً للترييح أو الترخيم.
10- يوضع العرق على سيفه عند المنسوب المطلوب ويربط في القوائم بالقمط والضفادع مع مراعاة أن تكون قور العرقات ناقصة 5سم عن قطاع الكمر وذلك سمك طبلية الجنب + العرض.
11- يجب أن تكون العرقات أفقية تماماً وذلك بوزنها بواسطة القدة وميزان المياه.
12- يؤخذ العرق الأخير في نهاية الباكية ويكون مطابقاً لنفس المواصفات للعرق الأول تماماً.
13- يشد خيط طولياً في قورة العرق الأول والأخير من الطرفين ويشد خيط آخر طولياً من أعلى العرقات حتى يمكن وضع العرقات المتبقية على نفس هذا المنسوب مع تربيطها جيداً بالقوائم بالقمط والضفادع.
14- تؤخذ التطريحة الأولى في بداية ونهاية الباكية مع وجوب نقصها 5سم من كل جهة قيمة سمك طبلية الجنب 2.5سم والعرض 2.5سم.
15- يجب شد خيط طولياً من قورة التطريحة الأولى في بداية ونهاية الباكية ثم توضع بقية التطاريح على نفس محاذاة هذا الخيط المشدود.
16- يركب لوح المرى مع مراعاة نقصه 2,5 سم قيمة نقص طول العارضة عن الجنب فمثلاً كمرة سقوطها 40سم تعمل الطبلية بعرض 42,5 سم عن سقوط الكمرة لأن هذه الزيادة سوف تؤخذ من أسفل من قاع الكمرة وأيضاً لأن لوح المرى يُركب من أعلى هذه العارضة مع زنقه بطبلية الجنب مع مراعاة رأسية طبلية الجنب.
17- تركب ألواح التطبيق مع مراعاة عدم وجود وصلات متقاربة من بعضها وعدم وجود تنوير بألواح التطبيق لضمان عدم تسرب مونة الخرسانة منها.
18- في حالة وجود كرانيش أو رفارف أو كوابيل فإنه يلزم شد صف قوائم "اسكندراني" وتعرق وتطرح حسب الرسومات.
19- تركب أخيراً الجوانب الخارجية بما فيها سمك بلاطة السقف فمثلاً كمرة خارجية سقوطها 40 سم يعمل الجنب الداخلي 42,5 سم أما الخارجي فإنه يزيد عليه سمك بلاطة السقف.

*شدة السقف المائلة:*

يكون نظامها بنفس نظام الشدات العادية مع ضبط منسوب أعلى نقطة وأوطى نقطتين في الجانبين أو في الجانب الواحد حسب الحالة ثم يبدأ التعريق والتخشيب بحيث يتدرج ارتفاع القوائم المستعملة حسب ميل السقف لإعطاء الميل المطلوب.
وإذا كان السقف منحنياً فيجب أخذ إحداثيات في عدة نقط وتؤخذ له تحشية ارتفاعات من منسوب ثابت مع ضبط الارتفاع عند كل نقطة فيها منسوب وتظهر هذه الحالة في أسقف المدرجات والمسارح أما الأسقف المدرجة فتشد كالأسقف العادية تماماً.

*(د) شدات العقود المسلحة*

يتم شد العقود بضبط بكار الدوران بالخيط ثم رص ألواح قص عرضية وتركيبها وتقويتها وذلك حسب الرسومات حسب العقد سواء كان دوران أو مدبب أو بيضاوي وبسمك حسب الرسومات الهندسية.

*(هـ) شدات البلكونات المصممة كابولي*

1- فرشتين من خشب بونتي 9×2 بوصة أسفل القوائم وتوضع بطول البلكون والبعد بينهما 1م.
2- قوائم توضع فوق الفرشات على شكل صفين طوليين والقطاع 4×4.
3- برندات وجسور 4×4.
4- يعلو القوائم عرقات 5×2 تكون أطول من البلكون ومنسوبها أقل من منسوب بطنية البلكون بمقدار 7,5سم.
5- تطاريح من خشب موسكي 5×2 كل 50سم.
6- ألواح تطبيق سمك 1.
7- تجهيز طبالي الجنب من اللتزانة سمك 1.
8- تزنق الجوانب بواسطة مدادات لتزانة 4×1 بطول الجنب.
9- تثبت الجوانب بشيكالات سمك 1 على مسافة كل 50 سم.
10- يكون الضبط على خيط الشاغول والخيط المداد في كل الحالات.
*(و) الشدات الخشبية للسلالم*

*الطريقة الأولى تعمل شدات السلالم الخرسانية المسلحة حسب الخطوات الآتية:*
*شدة الحصيرة:*

1- يتم عمل شدة البسطات أو الصدفات وتكون في مستوى أفقي وحسب منسوبها وتكون البسطات في معظم الحالات بدون كمرات أما الصدفات فعادة تكون ذات كمرات وكوابيل وعلى ذلك يجري عمل الشدة الخشبية كما سبق شرحه في شدات الأسقف والكمرات.
2- تُعمل شدة بلاطة السلم الحاملة للدرج كبلاطة مائلة للقلبة التي تصل بين مستويين بتثبيت عارضتين مائلتين بطول البلاطة ويقل منسوبها عن منسوب بطنيتها بمقدار 7.5 سم ( قدر سمك التطاريح وألواح التطبيق ) وتثبت التطاريح على العرقتين على مسافات محورية كل 50 سم بالمسمار ثم تثبت عليها ألواح التطبيق بعرض القلبة وبطول محصور بين المستويين أما الطبالي للجوانب وقاع الأفخاذ وكذلك الكوبستة فيتم إعدادها وتركيبها ويُلاحظ أن تكون عرض طبلية الجنب الداخلي للدروة أقل من ارتفاع الدروة من الخارج بمقدار سمك البلاطة وأن يكون مجموع عدد العوارض أطول من هذا الجنب بمقدار سمك البلاطة وعلى هيئة ضوافر تثبت بألواح التطبيق كما تثبت العوارض الأفقية أعلى الجوانب أما إذا زاد ارتفاع الجوانب عن 40 سم فيجب عمل شيكالات كل 50سم من الداخل وتثبت من أعلى بعوارض الجنب ومن أسفل بألواح التطبيق وتُفك بعد رمي خرسانة الدروة بمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين وتُملأ الفراغات بمونة خلطة الخرسانة.
*شدة الحصيرة والدرج:*

نقوم بشد بلاطة حصيرة ثم نقوم بتخليق مكان الدرج بطبالي الجوانب الخشبية ويُركب لكل درجة لوح لتزانة بالطول الموجود بين طبالي الجوانب وبارتفاع القائمة ويثبت طرفاه بالتسمير بعوارض رأسية تثبت بطبالي الجوانب وتُشكل جميع ألواح القلبة من الوسط بواسطة لوح لتزانة بطول القلبة ويُثبت مع الألواح بالمسامير .

.د / أحمد محمد محمد دياب - أستاذ بقسم الهندسة الإنشائية


----------



## architect one (16 يناير 2010)

الأخ المساعد 1 مشكور على مرورك وقد أغنيت الفكرة وزدتها قيمة بارك الله بك .


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

فعلا موضوع 0000

ممتاز و مميز


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخوين أيمن وشبل ديالى بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------



## أبو أحمد. (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس


----------

